

Passwords Are Dead - joe-mccann
http://subprint.com/blog/passwords-are-dead
Ask yourself this question: Is entering your username and password on your smartphone to log into your Facebook account a pleasant or annoying experience? The latter is typically the response from most people. I would agree.
======
mooism2
If passwords are dead in part because people use the same passwords for
different sites, and because password databases keep getting leaked... why
would we replace them with biometrics? People will use the same biometrics for
different sites, and the biometrics will keep getting leaked.

The only problem it solves is that of people choosing weak passwords... but it
suffers from the problem that people cannot change their biometrics.

